# Moguls



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

What's the best way to learn how to do moguls, and will certain types of setups make learning prohibitive?

I tried sending it down a mogulfield in a positive stance, stiff boots, and med-stiff board and it was an awful time.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mogul fields take finesse, not sending it. Picking your line and making many many turns, the more precise you can be the better. Moguls can be a tonne of fun once you get comfortable in them, I try to treat them like a banked slalom course snaking my way through the valleys, banking up the sides of them, or even gapping from the up of one mogul to land on the down of another. They are tiring, they take a lot of attention and work, but man can they be rewarding and fun.

The more you can move around on your board and keep it under control the better. Fore/aft weighting, sucking up bumps with your knees and then pushing back to keep the board planted as you ride it into the valley. If you aim for smooth all the time, that might help you figure out things to work on or what you can do better? As in you don't want to be jarred from hitting any of the moguls, you should be absorbing that with your knees, and already targeting the next turn to keep your speed in check and navigate the path you've chosen. Just takes a lot of dynamic riding in general and quick edge changes or letting the back foot slide up the sides of the mogul.

As for set ups, I prefer full camber and stiff but not too stiff, and not overly wide. There's a night and day difference for me riding moguls on my 159 Banker vs the 157 Dancehaul. I'll happily do it on both, but I actively seek them out on the Banker.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

+1

Phedder likely has tons more experience than I do, but one of the things I still try to do on moguls (esp steeper runs with no way out) is to slow down and even stop to regroup from time to time. Pick a line through a through a few bumps, then stop and do it again. Break the field into smaller routes and pick good lines through them.

I'm definitely not at a point where I can hop between bumps (someday soon hopefully!) but I will actively seek out moguls in decent conditions because I really enjoy the workout and it really helps with getting good at making tight tight tight turns.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My number one rule is not to push beyond your abilities when selecting mogul fields. I can do moguls fine up to a certain size and steepness, then everything goes to hell. I'm gradually improving that cutoff point, but only by incremental challenges. Heading for a double black and saying "let's just huck it" does not work for me.


----------



## PwhyTwhy (Jan 20, 2020)

I personally put zero effort into learning to ride moguls. I also put zero effort into riding them. I put all my effort into avoiding them. And if I cant do that I go home. 😆 

But if I must get through some I find sticking to the sides of the run is best and usually the side that has the fall line pushing you away from it is the better one. Moguls will be a lot smaller there and then I just swivel my way down.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd focus on things you can do off of the moguls that will help you navigate them:

1. Can you turn on steep runs any time you like, or do you get off balance? 
2. Do you tense up at all if you have to ride around obstacles or other people?
3. Can you ride over bumps without moving your upper body?
4. Can you carve down a steeper run very quickly to slow yourself down?

A lot of times it's easier to bomb down steeper runs than it is to turn and carve on them. That's also really fun. Then when there are moguls...you can't bomb anymore. But the problem isn't 100% the moguls, it's not learning how to turn quickly and control your speed on challenging runs.

So try hitting up sidehits, trees, any bumpy or challenging terrain to practice riding balanced, and then steeper groomed runs with quick tight carves to control your speed, then do moguls.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> I'm definitely not at a point where I can hop between bumps (someday soon hopefully!) but I will actively seek out moguls in decent conditions because I really enjoy the workout and it really helps with getting good at making tight tight tight turns.


I'd say half of the time I jump from one mogul to the next is because I've already screwed up in my line choice or speed control, and adding a small ollie to clear the gap is the *smoother* option than jamming on the brakes or getting bucked and having to recover from that. Might be why I love moguls so much, really hones in on decision making and quick reactions to the terrain around you which will obviously benefit your riding everywhere else on the hill too.

As others have chimed in, tight turn control really is key in moguls. I see lots of people bombing those steeper runs like drblast said, you see far fewer people doing nice controlled smooth turns the whole way down. Turns take effort. Putting effort into your hobbies is a good thing, do more turns =)


----------



## Robh18w (Jan 13, 2021)

I like riding moguls, especially steep. If I'm getting a little chilly and there are no trees avaliable I hit up the moguls to warm myself up a little. It does take time and practice to ride them well. Try to get in a rhythm and pick your way through. Don't go too fast at first. It's VERY easy to get crossed up and out of control. From experience moguls may look soft but most aren't.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

I usually avoid them but once in a while there’s no choice. The problem with moguls is that you’re basically following the rhythm of someone before you. And if your rhythm isn’t right it’s a pain in the ass. Sometimes I just try to hit the tops and try not to get too deep in the gullies. The worst is iced over NE thaw freeze.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

Robh18w said:


> I like riding moguls, especially steep. If I'm getting a little chilly and there are no trees avaliable I hit up the moguls to warm myself up a little. It does take time and practice to ride them well. Try to get in a rhythm and pick your way through. Don't go too fast at first. It's VERY easy to get crossed up and out of control. From experience moguls may look soft but most aren't.


Yea, they looked like pillows. They were not pillows.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

PwhyTwhy said:


> I personally put zero effort into learning to ride moguls. I also put zero effort into riding them. I put all my effort into avoiding them. And if I cant do that I go home. 😆
> 
> But if I must get through some I find sticking to the sides of the run is best and usually the side that has the fall line pushing you away from it is the better one. Moguls will be a lot smaller there and then I just swivel my way down.


Love this style of mogul riding


----------



## PwhyTwhy (Jan 20, 2020)

The ideal board would be short, flat profile, narrow and pretty stiff. The further you get from those characteristics the harder the moguls will be. But you can use any setup you have for sure.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I use the anti pick a line method. I call it the "plinko" method. You know that carnival game plinko? Follow the route the moguls direct you in. I say be reactive not proactive in moguls. Dont bother fighting the moguls for your line because they arent going anywhere. All lines lead to the same place anyway. Flow like water or some shit...


The worst moguls are the first 2 or 3 moguls when theres 2 inches of dust on blue crust. Fuck me sideways instead please.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I use the anti pick a line method. I call it the "plinko" method. You know that carnival game plinko? Follow the route the moguls direct you in. I say be reactive not proactive in moguls. Dont bother fighting the moguls for your line because they arent going anywhere. All lines lead to the same place anyway. Flow like water or some shit...
> 
> 
> The worst moguls are the first 2 or 3 moguls when theres 2 inches of dust on blue crust. Fuck me sideways instead please.


I couldn’t have said it better.


----------



## supern00b (Jan 27, 2020)

But am I... Aiming for the valleys? I tried "reading" the bumps, and what ended up happening instead was that the bumps were reading my asshole


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

PwhyTwhy said:


> The ideal board would be short, flat profile, narrow and pretty stiff. The further you get from those characteristics the harder the moguls will be. But you can use any setup you have for sure.


Kinda fun to ride with softer boards as well, esp if youre surfing the moguls and riding up and over them instead of just sticking to the valleys.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Plenty of good advice here already. Just straightline it! Yeeewwwwwww


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

love riding them bumps, not a pro by any means but it's a good workout. It's fun especially if they are space pretty good and not rutted AF cuz you could pick a line, even if you miss a turn you just go over it and start over.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

It's about timing your turns and control your speed.


----------



## PwhyTwhy (Jan 20, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Kinda fun to ride with softer boards as well, esp if youre surfing the moguls and riding up and over them instead of just sticking to the valleys.


I agree. But its a gentle cruise. If you want to power down them you just cant absorb all that terrain by yourself.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

supern00b said:


> But am I... Aiming for the valleys? I tried "reading" the bumps, and what ended up happening instead was that the bumps were reading my asshole


Moguls are Ass Braille


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> I use the anti pick a line method. I call it the "plinko" method. You know that carnival game plinko? Follow the route the moguls direct you in. I say be reactive not proactive in moguls. Dont bother fighting the moguls for your line because they arent going anywhere. All lines lead to the same place anyway. Flow like water or some shit...
> 
> 
> The worst moguls are the first 2 or 3 moguls when theres 2 inches of dust on blue crust. Fuck me sideways instead please.


I guess these are two different approaches to riding moguls based on what the goal is.

If the goal is to mellow out a bit, then your way works. If the goal is to practice learning how to pick lines, control speed, and make controlled sharp turns to get there then you do the 'start-stop-start' method. Or should we call it the rhythm method? I hear that 70% of the time, it works every time!


----------

